# Cannot hibernate using suspend2-sources [SOLVED]

## nichocouk

Hi there

I'm trying to hibernate my laptop with suspend2-sources-2.6.18-r1 and hibernate-scripts-1.93-r6 on a Sony VAIO PCG-GRT916Z. It does not work. Can anyone help please?

My hibernate conf is:

```

UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 2

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

ProcSetting userui_program /sbin/suspend2ui_text

FullSpeedCPU yes

Verbosity 1

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 2

Distribution gentoo

SaveClock restore-only

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

```

When I run the hibernate command in a minimalistic environment (no X, few modules loaded, few init scripts started) I get this on the console:

```

Switched to console loglevel 2.

**

Freezing cpus ...

Cannot set affinity for IRQ 0

CPU1 is now offline

CPU1 is down

Stopping tasks... <4>hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery (there are at least 24 lines as this one)

Restarting tasks... <6> Strange, kjournald not stopped

Done

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

...

```

I'm not quite sure of the last three lines coming after the 'Restarting tasks' because I did not have time to copy that properly.

The log file gives:

```

Starting suspend at Wed Jan 3 03:37:17 GMT 2007

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFileGet ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NewKernelFileCheck ...

hibernate: [10] Executing EnsureSwsusp2Capable ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksSuspendHook1 ...

hibernate: [89] Executing SaveKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [91] Executing ModulesUnloadBlacklist ...

Unloading blacklisted modules listed /etc/hibernate/blacklisted-modules

Unloading blacklisted module nvidia (and dependencies)

hibernate: [95] Executing XHacksSuspendHook2 ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeToSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [98] Executing CheckRunlevel ...

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUSuspend ...

hibernate: [98] Executing Swsusp2ConfigSet ...

hibernate: [99] Executing DoSwsusp2 ...

hibernate: Activating suspend ...

hibernate: Suspend reported the following errors:

 - Suspend was aborted (see dmesg).

 - Freezing processes failed. Wacky driver problems :( (see dmesg)

Couldn't extract useful information from dmesg. Not logging here.

hibernate: [98] Executing FullSpeedCPUResume ...

hibernate: [97] Executing ChangeFromSwsuspVT ...

hibernate: [90] Executing ModulesLoad ...

Loading module nvidia (from auto)...

hibernate: [89] Executing RestoreKernelModprobe ...

hibernate: [85] Executing XHacksResumeHook2 ...

hibernate: [70] Executing ClockRestore ...

hibernate: [11] Executing XHacksResumeHook1 ...

hibernate: [01] Executing NoteLastResume ...

hibernate: [01] Executing LockFilePut ...

hibernate: [00] Executing RemoveSwsuspProcCruft ...

Resumed at Wed Jan 3 03:51:49 GMT 2007

```

Here is a long dmesg , probably only the lines at the end are more useful, but I include the whole lot in case it helps.

```

Linux version 2.6.18-suspend2-r1 (root@dphlp0002) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #2 SMP Fri Dec 29 21:27:59 GMT 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

509MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7b00

On node 0 totalpages: 130544

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 126448 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SONY                                  ) @ 0x000f7ad0

ACPI: RSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20031107 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6b50

ACPI: FADT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20031107 PTL  0x01000000) @ 0x1fdfae27

ACPI: SSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20031107 PTL  0x0100000e) @ 0x1fdfae9b

ACPI: MADT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20031107 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafa2

ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20031107 PTL  0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 16 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Detected 3073.727 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 130544

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 resume2=swap:/dev/hda6 softlevel=runtest bootlevel=boottest

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513028k/522176k available (2600k kernel code, 8660k reserved, 995k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6149.16 BogoMIPS (lpj=3074583)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0006) - 548 Objects with 51 Devices 177 Methods 16 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 9 Objects with 0 Devices 2 Methods 3 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c04e0f70

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz stepping 09

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6146.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=3073183)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (12295.53 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=16 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=253

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd996, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 10 to 1F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 1 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:........................................................................

Initialized 19/19 Regions 0/0 Fields 31/31 Buffers 22/34 Packages (566 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 56 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 21) interrupt mode.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@f0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d5000000-d5ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: 00002400-000024ff

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  PREFETCH window: 30000000-31ffffff

  MEM window: 32000000-33ffffff

PCI: Bus 6, cardbus bridge: 0000:00:0a.1

  IO window: 00002c00-00002cff

  IO window: 00003000-000030ff

  PREFETCH window: 34000000-35ffffff

  MEM window: 36000000-37ffffff

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0a.1 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

sonypi: Sony Programmable I/O Controller Driver v1.26.

sonypi: detected type2 model, verbose = 0, fnkeyinit = off, camera = off, compat = off, mask = 0xffffffff, useinput = on, acpi = on

sonypi: enabled at irq=11, port1=0x1080, port2=0x1084

sonypi: device allocated minor is 63

input: Sony Vaio Jogdial as /class/input/input0

input: Sony Vaio Keys as /class/input/input1

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT2] (battery absent)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VID0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0031) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [  SONY] OemTableId [   CPU0P] [20060707]

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0033) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI (exconfig-0455): Dynamic SSDT Load - OemId [  SONY] OemTableId [   CPU1P] [20060707]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (26 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.6[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

sis900.c: v1.08.10 Apr. 2 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

0000:00:04.0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

0000:00:04.0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x2000, IRQ 18, 08:00:46:d3:13:e0.

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1008-0x100f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: PS/2 Mouse as /class/input/input3

hda: IC25N080ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /class/input/input4

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-U54A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.2[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[d4005000-d40057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 19, io mem 0xd4003000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, io mem 0xd4000000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, io mem 0xd4001000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.2 (0010 -> 0012)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 22, io mem 0xd4002000

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

i2c /dev entries driver

sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x8100

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4079 buckets, 32632 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

TCP bic registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 8

NET: Registered protocol family 20

lec.c: Dec 23 2006 13:59:32 initialized

mpoa: /proc/mpoa initialized

mpc.c: Dec 23 2006 13:59:31 initialized

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Userspace UI Support module loaded.

Suspend2 Checksumming module loaded.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Suspend2 Userspace Storage Manager module loaded.

Suspend2 Compressor module loaded.

Suspend2 Encryptor module loaded.

Suspend2 Block I/O module loaded.

Suspend2 Swap Allocator module loaded.

Suspend2 File Allocator module loaded.

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Replacing swsusp.

Suspend2 2.2.9: SwapAllocator: Signature found.

Suspend2 2.2.9: Resuming enabled.

Suspend2 2.2.9: Normal swapspace found.

Suspend2 2.2.9: No image found.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with journal data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[08004603019ca8f3]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.17.2 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2.1)

ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2.1)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50456 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:07.0 (0014 -> 0016)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

  Vendor: Sony      Model: MSC-U04           Rev: 3.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 radio 1.7

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

usb-storage: device scan complete

wifi0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xd4010000, irq=17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 1004020k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004020k

eth0: Media Link Off

Suspend2 2.2.9: Initiating a software suspend cycle.

Freezing cpus ...

Cannot set affinity for irq 0

CPU 1 is now offline

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

CPU1 is down

Stopping tasks... <4>hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

 Stopping tasks timed out after 20 seconds (1 tasks remaining):

  kjournald

Restarting tasks...<6>Strange, kjournald not stopped

done.

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

Suspend2 debugging info:

- SUSPEND core   : 2.2.9

- Kernel Version : 2.6.18-suspend2-r1

- Compiler vers. : 4.1

- Attempt number : 1

- Parameters     : 17 16400 0 2 0 0

- Overall expected compression percentage: 0.

- Compressor is 'lzf'.

- SwapAllocator active.

  Swap available for image: 251005 pages.

- FileAllocator inactive.

- No I/O speed stats available.

- Extra pages    : 0 used/500.

Thawing cpus ...

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6146.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=3073187)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz stepping 09

CPU1 is up

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x24

hda: DMA interrupt recovery

hda: lost interrupt

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:56:04 PDT 2006

```

Thanks a lot to anyone who could throw a few ideas, I'm at lost!

Cheers,

----------

## nichocouk

I managed to get it working by adding the noacpi parameter at boot. See the thread in the Suspend2-users mailing list  for full info.

----------

